# Winegard Discontinues HD8200



## Cokeswigga

Winegard is discontinuing its monster-sized UHF/VHF Antenna.

http://www.winegarddirect.com/cview.asp?c=VHF UHF FM Antennas

If your digital channels are moving and you are in a fringe area you might want to consider picking one of these up.

(at least in my area Los Angeles DMA, currently all my digital channels are UHF, so I bought a UHF only antenna, after feb, 2009, I will have digitial channels on UHF and VHF)


----------



## Carl Spock

I have one of these. Nice antenna. Sensitive as hell.

Their UHF only big antennas are staying in the line.


----------



## Cokeswigga

ggergm said:


> I have one of these. Nice antenna. Sensitive as hell.
> 
> Their UHF only big antennas are staying in the line.


Yeah.. I am VERY Happy with my HD9095.


----------



## n3ntj

Looks like an awesome antenna, though no cheap.


----------



## Cokeswigga

n3ntj said:


> Looks like an awesome antenna, though no cheap.


Yeah.. shipping costs are about the same if not more than the antenna!

I was lucky enough to find one locally.


----------



## Carl Spock

Cokeswigga said:


> Yeah.. I am VERY Happy with my HD9095.


I've got one of those, too. The HD-9095 points almost due north and I get my CBS and NBC stations from it. The NBC tower is a good 50 miles away and I receive it prefectly with a very strong signal. The HD8200 points southeast and I get ABC, PBS and occasionally my Fox station from it. I also got the VHF versions of those stations back when I had an NTSC tuner in my system. It has to pick up towers maybe only 10 miles away but there is a lot of rock between me and them and I'm on the edge of reception for ABC and PBS on bad weather days. The two antennas are combined using a basic combiner. The system works very well.


----------



## SolidSignal

Winegard is coming out with the HD8200U. The U is shipped in three sections so it is "U"PS-able. All the same great gain in a smaller shipping package. It should be available Friday (Today).


----------



## plasterize

I was told recently that I should get a Winegard HD8200U to pick up my local channels. I live on the border of California,Arizona and Nevada. I pick up NBC,CBS,ABC,FOX,PBS and UPN from Arizona(The signal is sent to a transmitter from Phoenix atop a mountain North East from me,15 miles) I pick up most the same channels from Nevada(Picked up somehow from Vegas from the North West of me,not sure of miles,Vegas is 100 miles)but the programming is different so I'd like to pick up both Arizona and Nevada channels. I was thinking of a DB8 UHF HD multidirectional antenna by Terrestrial DIgital,I believe. It's a little less expensive but I'm too worried about that,I'm looking to improve reception. I'm new at this and hate to spend a lot of money and be dissapointed. Any info would be appreciated.Thanks.
Eric Starr


----------



## lake1mw

Does anyone have a recommendation for purchasing a "discounted" Winegard HD 8200U ?


----------



## gfrang

HD 7697p looks like a nice 7up antenna.


----------



## lake1mw

Want to purchase a HD ditigal antenna. Am 60 miles away from towers. Will I need both UHF as well as VHF for Feb. 09' change? Am thinking of the Winegard 7698P or the Winegard 8200U. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------

